# How is Videocon HD Satellite Box?



## Shibaprasad (Jun 15, 2012)

I am planning to buy a LCD TV(32" with HDMI) and Videocon HD Satellite Box.

1.Does this box support hdmi cable and come with one?
2.Do all the channel come in 16:9 ratio?
3.How is the quality of SD and HD channels?

please don't reefer to their customer care...I want to know user experience.

live in West Bengal


----------



## prophet (Jun 25, 2012)

buy it... i myself use the hd satellite box, i bought this in dec 11, for ur query, yes all channels come in 16:9 ratio and the quality of all the channels are good with the hd channels being better(i use the new diamond pack so no hd though i had hd channels for the first month as it is free for the initial month)


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 25, 2012)

all channels won't come in 16:9 ratio. The SD channels will be in 4:3 format and ur STB/TV will stretch it to 16:9 ratio. (the width will be stretched to fill the screen).


----------



## theserpent (Jun 26, 2012)

Airtel D2h Is better i have it.There service to quality of channels is amazing!


----------



## amitdhage (Jul 3, 2012)

[ QUOTE=Shibaprasad;1677641]I am planning to buy a LCD TV(32" with HDMI) and Videocon HD Satellite Box.

1.Does this box support hdmi cable and come with one?
2.Do all the channel come in 16:9 ratio?
3.How is the quality of SD and HD channels?

please don't reefer to their customer care...I want to know user experience.

live in West Bengal[/QUOTE]

I have been using Videocon HD Satellite Box for six months. video  quality is good. also after service quality is good.ya satellite box has hdmi cable support.
no sd channels came in 4:3 ratio 
hd channels came in 16:9 ratio.



I hope this helps u.


----------

